# 1995 nissan snow worthiness



## accu-cut lawn (Nov 8, 2010)

I have a 4x4 Nissan hardbody that I have built for mostly off-road use... but have spared no expense in keeping it onroad friendly as well. Both front and rear diffs remain open. Ive been going back and forth in how to lock it. With a trip to Colorado... and then a few month stay planned, it definitely needs to be able to handle snow and ice. Does a Detroit locker kill its driveability in wintry conditions?


----------



## accu-cut lawn (Nov 8, 2010)

No input?


----------



## matts27 (Dec 21, 2007)

Conventional or Air locker in the rear would be a definite plus. If converting the front I would only go with an air in the front due to the fact of leaving it open to steer. Just my 2 cents


----------



## Nismothunder (Jul 30, 2010)

Nobuddy offers a locker in the front, but there are people that put the lsd from a 300z in the front. Air locker def, but make sure your rear end is truly open and not a worn out lsd. Theres no easy way of fitting a locker into the lsd housing, you'll do a lot of grinding if you want it to fit.


----------



## accu-cut lawn (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks nismo... open rear... R200 in front(converted from 180. Arb offers an air locker for the 200. It's really expensive though.


----------



## Nismothunder (Jul 30, 2010)

Doesnt the Detroit locker act like a lsd in turns? I know one of there lockers do. I'd lock the rear end and just take it easy. I ran a lsd rear in snow and I never had a problem with it trying to swap ends badly. Most lockers are good in the snow anyway, its the ice where you get in trouble. 

I personally dont see you having any problem running open diffs on this truck unless you have M/T's and do a lot of driving on ice covered roads that arent salted or sanded. But then your more likly to just slid into the ditch instead of spin and being thrown in to it.
But where your going, I'm guessing the mountains just remember to go slow because that isnt a place where you want to have something happen during a storm. And use four wheel drive a lot, these's trucks have low ratios already and that helps put the power to the ground.


----------



## accu-cut lawn (Nov 8, 2010)

It's a built(except for lockers) long travel setup with 33 mt buckshots. Open and open.


----------



## Nismothunder (Jul 30, 2010)

Oh, BuckShots. Like Denmon Buckshots or Maxxis? If there the old style Denmons you should be ok, all Maxxis suck in snow, they just dont clean out like other m/ts in snow. BuckShots and Hawgs both do great on snow and ice.


----------



## accu-cut lawn (Nov 8, 2010)

They are maxxis(almost new)... I've noticed that they've been pretty good in the snow... At least the small amount I've put them through. 

Detroits work like an lsd in theory... But not really in the real world. 

I recently had a chance to road drive and wheel a truck that had a detroit rear. On road turns, It pops like crazy... It also breaks axle shafts. 

I have 2 arb's on the way. 2 g's with compressor and doo dads.


----------



## matts27 (Dec 21, 2007)

Nice choice, take it for a test in the snow. My old Buick had a true Posi-unit in it and she would blast through anything in the snow but the corners she would wanna slide due to the posi. Just a slightly different feel, that's all. Enjoy those lockers, it'll be real nice wheelin with.


Take care, Matt


----------

